
Ask HN: Starting a code school for kids. Any advice? - tixocloud
I&#x27;m starting a coding school for kids in Canada and was wondering if anyone has ideas&#x2F;experience getting started?
======
sebg
A few things:

* Ask the kids what they want * Pairs * Small projects (small wins) * Outside mentors (teens, local programmers, etc) * take a page from [https://www.recurse.com/](https://www.recurse.com/) and reimagine it for kids

